# Questione Faletti



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2009)

Questo è invece il post incriminato mandato a Italians di Beppe Servergnini

Ho appena concluso la lettura di Io sono Dio di Giorgio Faletti e sono perplessa a dir poco. Vado subito al punto: mi riferisco a quelli che in gergo traduttivo si chiamano «calchi», vale a dire quei termini o espressioni tradotti letteralmente, con effetti orribili sulla lingua di arrivo. Ebbene, Io sono Dio ne conta moltissimi. Ma in teoria non è un libro tradotto, giusto?
Allora non mi spiego perché un autore italiano dovrebbe scrivere «non girare intorno al cespuglio»: calco di «don’t beat about the bush», invece di «non menare il can per l’aia». O perché dovrebbe scrivere «Te ne devo una», palese calco di «I owe you one», che in italiano è molto più semplicemente «sono in debito/a buon rendere». O perché in un libro scritto in teoria in italiano mi ritrovi l’incomprensibile frase «Pensavo che una ventina di grandi vi avrebbero fatto comodo» dove «grandi» è lo spudorato calco di «grand», vale a dire mille dollari nel gergo della comunità dei neri americani.
E questi non sono che pochi esempi. A dire la verità, tutto il libro mi ha lasciato l’impressione dell’italiano «derivato», con i suoi «prese un bel respiro», «telefono mobile» e così via. Ho cercato di darmi una spiegazione plausibile, iniziando con: «Faletti pensa in inglese-americano». Non sta in piedi, per tutta una serie di motivi linguistici e tecnici per i quali sarebbe necessaria un’altra lettera. E allora? Non so cosa pensare…”


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2009)

*"elegante" replica*

Scusate se prendo fate per topolini". L'attore e scrittore Giorgio Faletti

La prof risponde a Giorgio Faletti. "Niente invidia"

Dopo le accuse di plagio dovute all’uso di anglicismi, Giorgio Faletti difende il suo libro Io sono Dio
GIORGIO FALETTI
E dunque, eccomi qui. Trascinato sul banco degli imputati da diversi quotidiani e settimanali per il linguaggio del mio ultimo romanzo, Io sono Dio O meglio, per cinque frasi che ho utilizzato nei dialoghi fra i personaggi che, ricordo a tutti, sono americani. *Queste frasi non sono passate invano sotto la lente di due signore.* Che non hanno esitato a puntare il dito accusatore, scrivendo a blog e fornendo la loro consulenza per acconci articoli di denuncia. Con un briciolo di orgoglio premetto che, se a un romanzo giallo con una trama, dei personaggi, un necessario coinvolgimento del lettore, l'unico appunto che può essere mosso è l'uso di cinque frasi, giudico il risultato estremamente positivo. Come i pareri della critica e dei lettori hanno confermato. 

*Le persone che mi accusano sono due signore che hanno un blasone di tutto rispetto. Si tratta di Franca Cavagnoli, traduttrice di ben tre premi Nobel, laureata in Questo e Quello e insegnante di Quell'altro e Altro ancora e Eleonora Andretta che può vantare lo stesso tipo di retroterra culturale con il ruolo di esaminatrice per l'ammissione a Cambridge come ciliegina sulla torta*. Devo dire che ho inizialmente osservato con un certo divertimento il nascere di questa polemica balneare e *non ho ritenuto opportuno disturbare queste due signore mentre si godevano i loro cinque minuti di popolarità*. Ma ora che la polemica si è spostata dalle mie scelte letterarie alla mia onestà di essere umano, penso che anche la difesa abbia diritto a far sentire la sua timida voce. Per prima cosa vediamo le cinque frasi incriminate.

«Non girare intorno al cespuglio». In Inglese, per esortare una persona che sta tergiversando si dice: «Don't beat around the bush», frase idiomatica che nella traduzione letterale diventa esattamente quella che ho utilizzato io. Per quel che mi riguarda la frase raggiunge benissimo lo scopo che si prefigge e credo che un autore, se vuole fare girare la gente intorno al cespuglio invece che fargli menare il can per l'aia, sia quantomeno libero di farlo. «Pensavo che una ventina di grandi vi avrebbero fatto comodo». Nel gergo dei bassifondi i biglietti da mille dollari vengono chiamati «grands». Forse se avessi utilizzato il termine «verdoni» niente sarebbe successo, perché è una parola ormai acquisita nel linguaggio italiano, dimenticando che nasce dal fatto che i dollari sono verdi e che dunque in Italia non dovrebbe avere significato alcuno.

«Non te ne devo una, ma mille». Secondo la Pubblica Accusa il concetto per avere un senso dovrebbe essere espresso con la frase «Ti devo un favore grosso come una casa». In Piemonte c'è un modo di dire: «Questa la puoi raccontare per una», che si usa ad esempio quando qualcuno esce vivo per miracolo da un incidente stradale. Potrei, volendo, essere accusato anche di «piemontesismo», ma allora temo sia nei guai pure Andrea Camilleri… «La fata del dentino a te porta la marijuana». Lo so benissimo che da noi esiste il topolino e non la fata e di questo faccio pubblica ammenda. Tuttavia devo confessare di avere dei complici. Proprio l'altra sera, vedendo un film con Ben Affleck, Il diario di Jack, mi sono accorto che in un dialogo i protagonisti parlavano della fatina del dentino. Avvertirò i distributori italiani che la mannaia sta per abbattersi anche sul film. A meno che questo fatto non sia passato inosservato e dunque c'è da chiedersi maliziosamente perché. «Smettere di sentirsi falene davanti a una candela». Questa è un piccolo personale orgoglio. Pur essendo depositario di un decoroso inglese, ignoravo del tutto l'espressione «Like mooths to flame» quindi questa espressione, che indica precarietà, è del tutto frutto della mia fantasia. A meno che non mi si voglia far credere che le falene italiane indossino perennemente una tuta d'amianto.

Ecco, tutto qui. Questi sono i capi d'accusa. *Confesso di non riuscire a trattenere un sorriso e di sentirmi anche un poco stupido nell'aver avuto la necessità di rispondere a qualcosa che, onestamente, ha un leggero tocco di ridicolo. Quello che mi ha spinto a farlo, come ho detto all'inizio, è che da questa risibile querelle estiva e premestruale si sia arrivati come sempre a ipotizzare un fantomatico scrittore fantasma* che è il vero autore dei libri che pubblico a mio nome. Per carattere e per scelta ho sempre condotto la mia vita privata al di fuori dei «si dice» e dei «pare che», facendo il mio lavoro con onestà e nei limiti delle mie capacità, tenendomi lontano dai gossip e dai mezzucci di fortuna per agguantare al volo un successo passeggero. Ho corso dei rischi quando avrei potuto restare a coltivare un orticello che nel corso del tempo avrebbe dato ortaggi sempre più avvizziti. Questo qualcuno può chiamarlo incoscienza ma io, nel mio piccolo lessico provinciale, mi ostino a chiamarlo coraggio. Forse non sono e non sarò mai un grande scrittore ma ho la fortuna di scrivere storie che appassionano dei lettori e di essere il solo responsabile di quello che faccio, disposto a riscuotere i meriti e ad accollarmene i demeriti. Utilizzando sempre e ancora il coraggio e la determinazione di cui parlavo prima. A questo punto tuttavia, essendo anche un essere umano, *concedetemi, una breve risposta alle mie due amiche pluriblasonate*. *Non ho motivo di dubitare del valore della signora Franca Cavagnoli come traduttrice. Ma il fatto che si traducano dei Premi Nobel a volte può essere fuorviante e indurre a facili entusiasmi, che andrebbero tenuti a bada. Non credo che il barista di Del Piero nel tempo si sia convinto di saper tirare le punizioni anche lui*. Sul fatto poi che usare quelle frasi sarebbe come tradurre «L'ultima cena», che in inglese si dice «The last supper» con il termine «L'ultima zuppa», suvvia signora, mi stupisco di lei. Anche la mia povera mamma, a forza di andare al supermercato e trovarsi sugli scaffali dei barattoli di Campbell, sapeva che in inglese la zuppa si chiama soup. 

Ricordo invece alla signora Andretta, di certo padrona di un inglese migliore del mio, che la lingua italiana è piena di modi di dire mutuati da lingue straniere ormai talmente parte del linguaggio che nessuno ci fa più caso. Penso di essere solo responsabile, nel caso, di averne introdotti dei nuovi. *Ho visto la sua foto sul settimanale da cui ha lanciato la sua polemica e devo dire che sono rimasto colpito dal suo viso assorto mentre regge fra le mani il mio libro. Pensare che una signora così piacente e così colta abbia trascurato la sua vita privata per esaminare i miei discutibili scritti e impiegato parte del suo tempo per scrivere al blog di Beppe Severgnini mi onora*. E mi rende nello stesso tempo invidioso, perché con me il tempo è così avaro che me ne resta pochissimo, impegnato come sono nel mio lavoro, che è scrivere personalmente i miei romanzi. In questo mondo barbaro e bizantino, ognuno esibisce il blasone che ha, ricco o povero che sia. Il cronista del quotidiano che ha sollevato il vespaio conclude il suo pezzo con un inquietante interrogativo, con un afflato molto più cabarettistico che letterario. Prendendo a prestito una canzone di Carosone, dopo avermi rivolto l'appunto «tu vuo' fa l'americano» mi chiede «sient'a me chi t'o fa fà»? Mi sia concesso terra terra di rispondere con un'altra domanda: 12 milioni di copie vendute solo in Italia possono essere considerate un motivo esauriente? E credo che questo sia in definitiva il mio vero crimine. *In questo paese dove il successo è considerato una colpa è estremamente facile trovarsi di fronte a dei censori animati da uno spirito che gli inglesi indicano con la parola envy che, come possono testimoniare le mie amiche traduttrici, ha un significato inequivocabile. Si traduce in italiano con una semplice parola: invidia*. 

***************************************************************************

Ho evidenziato i passaggi che mi hanno fatto accapponare la pelle.


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2009)

ho letto tutti i libri di faletti che ,nel loro genere ,sono godibilissimi e con uno stile ben riconoscibile.
in essi c'è sempre una parte ,piuttosto ricca, dove ringrazia con umiltà chi lo ha aiutato e tra questi ci sono amici americani ed esperti di quello che ha scritto ogni volta (dall'anatomopatologo all'elicotterista al linguaggio indiano..).
è una polemica sterile che può averlo portato ad una caduta di stile nei confronti delle donne 
come per chi lo critica c'è il pregiudizio dell'ex comico


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho letto tutti i libri di faletti che ,nel loro genere ,sono godibilissimi e con uno stile ben riconoscibile.
> in essi c'è sempre una parte ,piuttosto ricca, dove ringrazia con umiltà chi lo ha aiutato e tra questi ci sono amici americani ed esperti di quello che ha scritto ogni volta (dall'anatomopatologo all'elicotterista al linguaggio indiano..).
> è una polemica sterile che può averlo portato ad una caduta di stile nei confronti delle donne
> come per chi lo critica c'è il pregiudizio dell'ex comico


 Chiamiamola caduta di stile (espressione che ho usato anch'io...) per usare un eufemismo...(chissà come si può rendere eufemismo in inglese? :carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	




    è stato di un bieco maschilismo.
Ho letto solo un commento che ha evidenziato questo su Il giornale, cosa singolare sul quotiano ora diretto da Feltri, giusto per cogliere l'occasione per accusarlo di essere "di sinistra", sinistra che dovrebbe ripudiare i suoi toni.


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2009)

so solo che se si legge , ad esempio Io Uccido vi si troveranno descrizioni perfette di Montecarlo e perfetti linguaggi radiofonici, 
in fuori da un evidente destino ci si addentra nel mondo dei navajo e in "tutto vero tranne gli occhi" è ancora america e atmosfera newyorkese (e anche qui lui cita persone importanti nel suo soggiorno a new york)
e la sua penna (si fa per dire) è inconfondibile...
temo che chi lo ha criticato non lo abbia letto con attenzione in tutti i suoi libri.
e questo ...che siano donne o uomini è un pressapochismo imperdonabile


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> so solo che se si legge , ad esempio Io Uccido vi si troveranno descrizioni perfette di Montecarlo e perfetti linguaggi radiofonici,
> in fuori da un evidente destino ci si addentra nel mondo dei navajo e in "tutto vero tranne gli occhi" è ancora america e atmosfera newyorkese (e anche qui lui cita persone importanti nel suo soggiorno a new york)
> e la sua penna (si fa per dire) è inconfondibile...
> temo che chi lo ha criticato non lo abbia letto con attenzione in tutti i suoi libri.
> e questo ...che siano donne o uomini è un pressapochismo imperdonabile


Non c'entra nulla se i suoi libri sono ben fatti o no. E non c'entra neppure che le osservazioni corrispondano a un difetto o un pregio di scrittura.
Ho posto un'altra questione ovvero: come un uomo si permetta di usare certe espressioni per rispondere a delle donne che hanno sollevato una questione letteraria e non lo hanno attaccato sul piano personale.


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2009)

bugiardo e falso ..è attaccare sul piano personale.
e se si scrive che l'autore non è lui....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> bugiardo e falso ..è attaccare sul piano personale.
> e se si scrive che l'autore non è lui....


 Avrebbe potuto rispondere, anche in modo più duro, senza scendere a quel livello di maschilismo.


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2009)

*Persa*

quando si colpisce parte l'istinto e le accuse sono sempre le stesse. Vedrai che correggerà il tiro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> quando si colpisce parte l'istinto e le accuse sono sempre le stesse. Vedrai che correggerà il tiro.


 Le accuse d'istinto le abbiamo avute tutte e in quei momenti si rivela quel che realmente si pensa.
Io non ho mai detto a nessuno (e neanche pensato) bastardo o figlio di *******, per fare un esempio


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (23 Agosto 2009)

...a me ha messo tristezza anche la _querelle premestruale_...


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2009)

Persa dai si sa che l'insulto parte quando non si sa come difendersi. Chi tra noi tradite non ha dato appellativi poco corretti alla rivale o presunta tale? Sono donne pure loro o no?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (23 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Persa dai si sa che l'insulto parte quando non si sa come difendersi. Chi tra noi tradite non ha dato appellativi poco corretti alla rivale o presunta tale? Sono donne pure loro o no?


Io li ho coniati tutti.
Dalla A di ameba alla Z di zo**ola.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Persa dai si sa che l'insulto parte quando non si sa come difendersi. Chi tra noi tradite non ha dato appellativi poco corretti alla rivale o presunta tale? Sono donne pure loro o no?


Certo!
Ci mancherebbe altro non sfogarsi quando sei sopraffatta dalla rabbia.
E della ***** gliel'ho dato e ...lo confermo.
Ma era un insulto mirato a quel comportamento suo personale in quella circostanza, non me la sono presa con sua madre, né le ho dato, che so, della pezzente.
Gli insulti definiscono chi li lancia.
Non nel senso da asilo "chi lo dice sa di esserlo" (come mi sembra venga spesso teorizzato), ma nel senso che fa trasparire il reale modo di pensare.
L'insulto che uso più spesso è "deficiente" o "cretino/a" e, riservato agli uomini, "pirla" che è omnicomprensivo.
Quel modo di insultare le donne, usando signora in senso dispregiativo, o facendo riferimento alla sindrome premestruole, alllo scarso esercizio sessuale, allo stato di menopausa lo trovi significativo di disprezzo per le donne.
Faletti mi era simpatico, ora molto meno e non per il sospetto che non sia lui l'autore dell'ultimo libro.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla se i suoi libri sono ben fatti o no. E non c'entra neppure che le osservazioni corrispondano a un difetto o un pregio di scrittura.
> Ho posto un'altra questione ovvero: come un uomo si permetta di usare certe espressioni per rispondere a delle donne che hanno sollevato una questione letteraria e* non lo hanno attaccato sul piano personale*.


scherzi?
l'hanno velatamente (ma neanche troppo) accusato di essere un finto scrittore...
trovo la sua reazione ancora elegante.
Altri le avrebbero querelate.
Non capisco questo tuo stupore. 
Ho sempre considerato Faletti un signore di tutto rispetto, ho ascoltato attentamente sue interviste e seguito  il suo lavoro estramente vario e di spessore che ne rispecchia il modo di essere.
Come al solito in italia invece di essere fieri di connazionali che si distinguono e arrivano al successo si cerca di screditarli e di s puttanarli.
Sarebbe stato sufficiente che dicessero che,per loro, il libro è scritto male.
Lanciare velate accuse che non sia lui l'autore è imperdonabile, sia da donne che uomini.
Ripeto: è stato anche elegante


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scherzi?
> l'hanno velatamente (ma neanche troppo) accusato di essere un finto scrittore...
> trovo la sua reazione ancora elegante.
> Altri le avrebbero querelate.
> ...


* Non* è stato elegante.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> * Non* è stato elegante.


*neanche* loro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *neanche* loro.


 In effetti non molto.
Ma io sono rimasta sorpresa (se l'avesse fatto ignazio la russa non sarebbe accaduto) per il genere di offese con cui ha risposto.
Avrei preferito una querela.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In effetti non molto.
> Ma io sono rimasta sorpresa (se l'avesse fatto ignazio la russa non sarebbe accaduto) per il genere di offese con cui ha risposto.
> Avrei preferito una querela.


ha avuto una caduta di stile decisamente motivata.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2009)

La risposta di Faletti faceva un po'  cagare... ma l' accusa era di un' idizia allucinante!
Nel contesto del libro, che non ho letto, la traduzione maccaronica potrebbe avere il suo perche'  rispetto all' equivalente frase in italiano.
Anche l' italiano e'  una lingua in evoluzione, ne prenda atto l' arcaica signora.

Inoltre Grand e' comunemente usato anche dagli inglesi  (comunemente anche a lavoro) e " te ne devo una" l' ho sentito in anche in Italia molto prima che lo usasse Faletti. Insomma che la signora s' aggiorni.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2009)

Aggiungo che secondo me la risposta di Faletti non e' giustificata manco per errore! Se avesse ricevuto la stessa critica da un uomo non si sarebbe permesso di replicare con tali puttanate!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Agosto 2009)

se l'unico commento che si fa su un libro che è stato frutto di  impegno e  fatica di una persona che ci ha lavorato su parecchio ,è che ci sono 5 traduzioni maccaroniche mi sarei incazzata pure io.Nessun riferimento alla trama, allo svolgimento del libro o altro.
Non è che qualsiasi puttanata che venga da quasiasi critico si debba digerire senza replicare.
Se fosse stato un uomo e gli avesse  detto che aveva problemi di prostata l'avrebbero presa tutti come una battuta come credo che anche questa fosse.
Non dico che sia stato gentleman ma non ne farei un dramma.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2009)

Ma Faletti e'  stato criticato come scrittore, non come uomo. Lui nella risposta ha sforato nella critica alla donna che scrive. 

Non capisco cosa c' entri la PMS o il cazzo piccolo con un libro e la critica al libro... non capisco certe cose in un forum anonimo figuriamoci in un settimanale o dov' e' stato pubblicato.


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2009)

la protagonista di" io sono dio" è una donna con gli attributi doppi, forse anche tripli e anche negli altri libri lo spessore femminile è sempre molto alto.
sinceramente mi pare che spessissimo anche noi cadiamo nello stereotipo classico quando diciamo agli uomini che ragionano con il pene o altre cose di questo tipo...che ritrovo spesso anche nel forum.
lui è inciampato in questo luogo comune (che poi la sindrome premestuale esiste , eccome)
ma ripeto ...che anche il pregiudizio gratuito di chi non si informa a dovere su un autore sparando dubbi senza costrutto  ...donna o uomo è indubbiamente deprecabile.
poi debbo pur aggiungere che posso anche non essere completamente obiettiva perché a faletti devo la riconoscenza di ore  piacevoli passate sui suoi libri realmente godibili.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *la protagonista di" io sono dio" è una donna con gli attributi doppi, forse anche tripli e anche negli altri libri lo spessore femminile è sempre molto alto.*
> sinceramente mi pare che spessissimo anche noi cadiamo nello stereotipo classico quando diciamo agli uomini che ragionano con il pene o altre cose di questo tipo...che ritrovo spesso anche nel forum.
> lui è inciampato in questo luogo comune (che poi la sindrome premestuale esiste , eccome)
> ma ripeto ...che anche il pregiudizio gratuito di chi non si informa a dovere su un autore sparando dubbi senza costrutto  ...donna o uomo è indubbiamente deprecabile.
> poi debbo pur aggiungere che posso anche non essere completamente obiettiva perché a faletti devo la riconoscenza di ore  piacevoli passate sui suoi libri realmente godibili.



vedi che spesso anche noi cadiamo in modi di dire che usano attinenze ad aspetti della sfera sessuale/stato di salute per esprimere un commento anche benevolo?
ci sta bene *donna con gli attributi *(cosa che dico anch'io) ma non donna in_* sindrome premestruale*_.
Sindrome premestruale che,volenti o dolenti, ragazze, facciamocene una ragione: condiziona indiscutibilmente certi nostri stati d'animo e reazioni che in altri periodi non abbiamo.
Questo non significa che sia elegante e signorile farcene una colpa da parte maschile, ovviamente.
Io continuo a vedere quella di faletti  come una battuta di dubbio gusto mentre considero quella frase finale della critica: "_*non so cosa pensare" *_ un'accusa maleducata e malevola che meritava certamente una replica piccata e incazzata.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> la protagonista di" io sono dio" è una donna con gli attributi doppi, forse anche tripli e anche negli altri libri lo spessore femminile è sempre molto alto.
> sinceramente mi pare che spessissimo anche noi cadiamo nello stereotipo classico quando diciamo agli uomini che ragionano con il pene o altre cose di questo tipo...che ritrovo spesso anche nel forum.
> lui è inciampato in questo luogo comune (che poi la sindrome premestuale esiste , eccome)
> ma ripeto ...che anche il pregiudizio gratuito di chi non si informa a dovere su un autore sparando dubbi senza costrutto  ...donna o uomo è indubbiamente deprecabile.
> poi debbo pur aggiungere che posso anche non essere completamente obiettiva perché a faletti devo la riconoscenza di ore  piacevoli passate sui suoi libri realmente godibili.


La critica era parecchio superficiale, ma Faletti non puo' certo attribuire la critica negativa al suo libro alla PMS che esiste ma non esageriamo.
Se fosse un uomo a fare la stessa critica negativa credi l' avrebbe attribuita alla frustrazione dell' impotenza? Dubito fortemente perche' l'impotenza sarebbe da dimostrare, la PMS e'un easy target: tutte le donne hanno le mestruazioni tutte entrano in PSM. L'attaco personale mi avrebbe fatto tristezza in ogni caso, sia rivolto a un uomo che a una donna.
Allo stesso modo la critica e'discutibile indipendentemente dal sesso di chi l'ha scritta e cosi' avrebbe dovuto rispondere Faletti indipendentemente dal sesso.
Nei luoghi comuni ci caschiamo tutti, ma attenzione non dovrebbe succedere a livello professionale!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Agosto 2009)

bhè ma non è che gli uomini siano esenti da insulti fra di loro sulla sfera sessuale eh?
capita


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2009)

comunque tra impotenza e sindrome premestuale c'è un abisso.
se poi parliamo di professionalità trovo nettamente risibili le critiche a faletti fatte da chi non si è presa cura di leggere con un minim o di attenzione i suoi libri.
ormai non abbiamo più bisogno di fare attenzione ai puntini sulle i ..se scappa la battuta di dubbio gusto da chi poi dimostra rispetto per le persone (donne e uomini) posso andare oltre .


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2009)

Capisco, ma io non salvo nessuno da battute di dubbio gusto e assolutamente fuori luogo


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Capisco, ma io non salvo nessuno da battute di dubbio gusto e assolutamente fuori luogo


io distinguo . se ne vale la pena , salvo


----------



## Lettrice (23 Agosto 2009)

Salvo molti scrittori che fuori dalle pagine non risparmiavano battute del cavolo o molto peggio


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Salvo molti scrittori che fuori dalle pagine non risparmiavano battute del cavolo o molto peggio


già...altro che SPM
molti erano  del tutto misogini


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (23 Agosto 2009)

A me invece il riferimento alla sindrome premestruale dà particolarmente fastidio perchè è come dire che se una donna critica qualcuno o qualcosa o si pone con atteggiamento polemico è solo perchè ha gli ormoni scombussolati. 
Come dire che in condizioni di "lucidità" una donna dovrebbe essere sempre compiacente e gentile.
Boh, forse la vedo così solo io... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Non so se mi sono espressa bene.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> A me invece il riferimento alla sindrome premestruale dà particolarmente fastidio perchè è come dire che se una donna critica qualcuno o qualcosa o si pone con atteggiamento polemico è solo perchè ha gli ormoni scombussolati.
> Come dire che in condizioni di "lucidità" una donna dovrebbe essere sempre compiacente e gentile.
> Boh, forse la vedo così solo io...
> 
> ...



ti sei espressa benissimo.
Io da ragazzina m'incazzavo molto alle battute sulla spm ,oggi no.
Me le faccio da sola perchè mi rendo conto che sono effettivamente diversa , più nervosa e polemica quando ho gli ormoni scombussolati.
Non so perchè sia strano. Anche se ho il mal di testa o il raffreddore sono più intrattabile e nervosa.
Sono scompensi naturali. Indiscutibili.
ovvio che trovo allo stesso modo idiota una persona che mi attribuisce un comportamento SOLO in base a quello.


----------



## MK (24 Agosto 2009)

*c'entrerà*

qualcosa il calo di vendite dell'ultimo libro? Le vie del marketing sono infinite...


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> qualcosa il calo di vendite dell'ultimo libro? Le vie del marketing sono infinite...


Prima o dopo la polemica?


----------



## MK (24 Agosto 2009)

*prima*

ovviamente...


----------

